# Nebraska Open 2008



## coopersacatfilms (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that a Nebraska open in Omaha would be a good place to have a cubing competition because, it is in the middle of the US. Also they just finished building an Embasy and marriot with a confrence center attatched. I am not a delegate so I would need some one to put it throught the WCA but, I would be happy to help and come early to set everything up. If any delegates read this and are interested in having a competition in Omaha Nebraska just PM me and, I can give you the phone numbers and adresses and everything. 


Thanks.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 25, 2008)

Email Tyson, and ask him if a delegate is available.


----------

